#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  希望獸人以怎樣的身分待在自己身邊

## 小劍

假如自己的身邊可以有獸人的話，各位希望他以樣的身分出現在自己身邊呢？

夥伴：和自己一起踏向旅程

寵物：體會愛護與疼愛牠的感覺

保鑣：保護自己免於受到傷害

兄弟：體會那種不同於愛情的親情

同事：體驗共同工作的感覺，並祈禱有更進一步的發展

僕人：另一種不同於寵物，對你百依百順的關係

----------


## 幻月朧

兄弟+1

因為如果是兄弟的話

感覺比較能親近

也才有理由撲倒XD
(木亥火暴)

----------


## 若葉

我選其它~

我選情人(?)


旦我又不喜歡主人寵物的那種關係

受攻我也不知道要什麼= =總之就是情人就對了(茶

----------


## 環伐貳閃

> 明野會選兄弟，最好還能是哥哥
> 
> 這樣就有理由撒嬌了^^(目害


撒嬌啊...
不錯耶~(乾脆反過來去給牠當寵物好了~)

不過既然這樣,那直接就當情人了吧
能撒嬌又能推倒(是被推倒!?)
so~我選其他

----------


## 極地尋找

夥伴+1

其實正確一點是情人+夥伴吧~

但是如果是情人的話就可能會常常有口角喔...(死)
但又可以常常把他/她撲XD

如果是夥伴的話就可以慢慢的行動......(迷:啥鬼了!?!)

所以~都是夥伴比較好~(喝茶~) (迷:根本不僅你在說什麼!!)

----------


## 羅傑

夥伴～！
可以和數碼寶貝一樣
ㄧ起去冒險！
請參照數碼冒險故事=w=
然後產生超友誼關西!!(?)
邪念阿=口=

----------


## 許狼中將

我選擇夥伴！
我對待任何身邊的東西都是把他們當朋友！
不論他是甚麼，參考書、筆、紙張、漫畫、椅子…等！
所以獸人當然也不例外啦！
如果他是我的同事好像也不錯！
如果當下只能當寵物的話我也會如此對待他！
不過我應該會送他一條項圈吧﹛這樣出門的時候才不會只有我一個人戴啊﹜！

----------


## 寒燒

小弟的選擇是....帶回家當_子女_收養！  :Mr. Green:  

（旁聲：你這個想法有什麼目的？）
（寒：這樣就不用結婚生子就有*子女*可以養育受教 私心....另外是因為不想給人類增加人口數目）

----------


## LongTzai

小抗議一下...
既然有"兄弟"選象...為何沒有"姊妹"選象呢?
自然地...也會有"兄妹"或"姊弟"選象..


建議"兄弟"選象改成"兄弟姊妹".

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    如果改了這個回覆可刪除, 不改就是性別歧視喔..

----------


## 月下白狐

當然是工作同事啦  :狐狸爽到:  
多看對方幾眼（因為對方有動物討人喜愛的形象），煩躁的工作就不會如此無聊了  :狐狸望遠:  （被揍）

----------


## godauuy

夥伴~~~

相處久了變成結伴兄弟~~

如果準許的話 可以對他做....嘿嘿嘿 (核爆)!!!!

----------


## 逍月

想要伙伴＋寵物＋情人～～
就平常可以像朋友一樣相處，還可以像寵物一樣抱在懷裡，晚上還可以撲！（毆飛）
（你糟糕掉了...）

----------


## 玄悠閒熊

選擇是 夥伴 
雖然兄弟是不錯 
不過閒熊我還是選擇夥伴~
有不同的獸人來當夥伴還蠻不錯的

((迷聲:話說兄弟好像也是可以的 囧))
((閒熊:意義上的不同ˋˊ))

----------


## 旋黑色的狼

我當然是選僕人啦
我常幻想自己是一名一身黑的死神
手拿鐮刀
身旁站著一隻全黑的狼人

----------


## 幻o煌

情人在＋１！！
我想跟他們在一起過著甜甜蜜蜜的生活！！
至於口角問題！！
我可以改善過來！！＠＠
因為！！愛情是偉大的！！ˋˇˊ

----------


## 風邪狼

我選了當夥伴
很想跟獸人一起合作呢~
如果選寵物的話
會好像( 嗶~~ )一樣呢~
可是俺也蠻想選兄弟的

----------


## 雪之龍

原本想選保鑣或其他的...
總覺得線再每當遇到問題時,好像真的有什麼東西在保護我...
讓我平安無事...夠來經過仔細想想...選夥伴比較好...
我覺得獸人就像我的夥伴一樣...會一直在我的身邊...

----------


## ShadelanJenn

因為實際狀況是獨子
所以沒有兄弟姐妹~
如果能有個哥哥 那就好了(雖然可能會有一些狀況 嘆~)
年紀最好大我好幾歲~ 
不過既然沒有 就幻想一個吧 (縱使是獸人也沒關係 但是有種希望是帥氣的獸人 最好是狼或老虎之類的 但既然兄弟 表示要同種吧~ 就要狼啦!!)

----------


## 竜‧羅斯

我..想要有一隻寵物

因為..

我身邊總是缺少朋友

我想要朋友陪我...

而且

是寵物我還可以玩他...

一起玩糟糕遊戲((炸

----------


## gaotsdevil

兄弟+1

但不是親兄弟
是那種他大我1.2歲

然後
我可以跟他撒撒嬌.抱抱他(不太瘦的)

而他對我很照顧的那種

-----------------
其實
我很喜歡抱不太瘦的

也不知道是啥時開始的
但就是很喜歡那種感覺

----------


## 野

夥伴夥伴~
就是朋友啦~~

可以幫我打理一切的朋友~哈
(選僕人比較快啦!@@

雖然說比較想要自己就是XDD"

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

我會選夥伴
但是要是能更進一步變情人就好啦
可以隨時隨地撲上去>口<

----------


## 阿翔

夥伴+1~

其他的選擇都有點對獸人不公平…
特別是僕人，
好像什麼也是你對牠就什麼也要聽的樣子…
做夥伴多好啊…
狼人的夥伴又可靠又多毛毛*（？）*
冬天的時候在狼人肚上睡覺多好…*（喂喂喂喂喂）*

----------


## 隱狼

我選的是夥伴
雖然有可能應種族不同有些隔閡
但我相信
友情是能跨越這到障礙的
(不過希望他能同化我，成為獸人←幻想中.......)

----------


## Oblivion_H

耶？就我一個人選了保鏢嗎？（被拖）

。。

其實我是希望是很好的伙伴。。然后危險的時候他會保護我的那種。。。（爆）

要尊敬我～～～（爆死）

----------


## 劍痞

「什麼關係都好──只要能常常看到就是好關係。」（何）

「如果另一半是的話……自己也是，會比較好吧。」（望）

「另外怎麼沒有姐妹呢……沒有說獸人一定要公的吧，
「母獸人也很有魅力啊──」（搔）

----------


## andy96108

直接選其他，為什麼沒有情人的選項XD?
有時間自己會偷偷幻想有個獸人情人

----------


## 銀狼洛斯

夥伴+2！可以討論怎麼完全殺光所有人類（？）
或者討論戰術及保護大自然^^

----------


## 花花

結果沒有戀人選項阿 =3=
所以我選兄弟了，
夥伴雖然也很不錯。
但有親情連結感覺更好~~

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

夥伴

一起旅行吧──

我們要一直在一起喔，不要丟下我一個人，

好不好‧‧‧？ (笑)

----------


## 銀祤

夥伴+1~

以後一起出去旅行XD"

無時無刻都在一起~

不過.......

還是希望也把我便成獸人=ˇ="""

----------


## 闇影龍

當然是推(夥伴：和自己一起踏向旅程)拉!!!

再一起冒險的夥伴感情才是最好的!!!!!

迷:超友誼的感情???

----------


## 陳中平

我想當寵物養，這樣就能體會愛牠的感覺，同時牠也會對我百依百順  :Very Happy:

----------


## 培爾

兄弟~~如果是哥哥的話就更完美了~~
可以讓人靠XD~~
不過，自己也要努力點才行呀~~
為獸人而努力吧？！

----------


## 拉魯

以夥伴的形式吧
雖然在現實世界中 他要以形體的方式當作我的夥伴 似乎太超出現實了
我內心一直有個聲音 從小就有了 ^^
總是常常跟我對話 遇到危難的時候幫助我 差不多就是這個樣子吧
至於他的樣子嗎 白色的毛 雖然不是完全的獸人
但他是隻狼 這將近20年的時間 他都陪伴著我 
讓我很開心 雖然牠講話都很直接很兇
有時候都會因為我太膽小而兇我 
但是 他是我最好的夥伴 ^^

----------


## 幻滅之犬

情人+1
常常都在幻想我的情人是獸人
好想要跟情人在一起的感覺><

----------


## 鵺影

在下可以貪心一點嗎...XD

既希望他能像保鑣一般強而有力，
又能像情人一樣貼心、長伴左右，
還能像朋友、夥伴一樣同甘苦共患難。

似乎真的太貪心了...(光速逃

----------


## STAEDTLER

兄弟+1
(不是應該改成兄弟姊妹嗎?)

這個嗎....
因為兄弟可以整天在一起嗎~"~
最好他是當哥的
就有理由整天撒嬌(喂!)

XDD

----------


## lan

當然是夥伴啦!但我沒想那麼多~

所以只要他能待在我身邊我就覺

的非常不錯了~但如果可以..還真

希望能跟他一起去旅行哩!!~  :Mr. Green:

----------


## 嵐霖

夥伴...
而且可以跟我同甘共苦
不會在危急時棄我而去
而且當我遇到危險還可以保護我@@
大家一起奔波求生存吧XDD
雖然看起來比較像保鑣..
但是選擇當夥伴比較有許多話可以談
也比較自由吧>W<

----------


## a70701111

保鑣+1不過多加個情人要素也不錯XD
只是這樣子的話，好像有執事風的感覺阿。
有點像是利益的等價關係了……
難選呢。

----------


## 銀牙_新

夥伴+保鑣(+情人~)
有個可以一起旅行,同甘共苦的夥伴
在關鍵時刻還會保護我的(實力問題呀~)
再加上晚上都睡一起~(經濟因素啦...(藉口))
相處久了再撲倒他(被推倒)~
雖然有個哥哥也不錯,但在推倒(被推)的時候會有一點親情的羈絆?
(謎:所以結局都是推倒嘛)

----------


## 涅爾‧芙洛特

夥伴：和自己一起踏向旅程+1

之後捕獲他的心
成為夫妻(遭歐)
我選夥伴的原因
是因為能讓他從夥伴
變成多樣化的角色

到時他的心就規我了!(遭歐)

----------


## 羽翔

夥伴：和自己一起踏向旅程+1ww
可以的話我覺得夥伴是最好的吧~
能夠在有困難時互相幫助w
如果相處久了還可以撲倒他AwA

雖然有個獸人哥哥也是很好
不過這樣感覺好像不太容易撲倒(诶
而且很容易被反撲w((诶诶

----------


## 幻狼

夥伴吧....

這樣可以一起踏向旅程.
有事一起幹.

邪惡的想法

    可以的話,我會把牠變成的寵物.之後把牠拿去做讓人類變成狼人的實驗品(前提是我不把牠弄死的)    
    


邪惡的想法2

    要是她是女的話,我會找機會把她推倒(遭圍歐了,救命~

----------


## 蒼天的洛爾

是我收養的....僕人(喂

你想想看穿著裸體圍裙的獸人執事

不覺得很萌咪

叫他做什麼他就做什麼 完全的M氣質(花癡

好萌好萌啾(咦

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

夥伴：和自己一起踏向旅程+1

蒼我會把他當成夥伴或者兄弟~

一起互相幫助、照顧到老，

也可以推倒他或者被推?(被踹飛

----------


## Leone

看到僕人的說明 心動了一下?!  :jcdragon-keke:  

但我還是選夥伴

白天同生死共患難的夥伴 說不定會發展出超友誼   :jcdragon-shy:  

那到了晚上就......


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    別想歪了 是互相取暖   :onion_40:  

其實我本來是想........

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

夥伴.兄弟.同事 都+1

話說自我看到僕人這個選項時

我的想法糟糕了

----------


## 天涯峋狼

我選擇的是第一個   夥伴

我比較喜歡牠當我朋友

這樣我們可以聊聊天

可以當一般的朋友

----------


## 雷宇

自然會希望是夥伴啦~
這樣的關係是很正常了
就像普通的朋友一樣，打鬧，聊天
因為不煩惱一起哭過的朋友

當然也希望自己也是獸人了

更過分一點的話我要娶獸人啦 :狐狸爽到: ~ （炸

----------


## 路過的狗

其他+1

當然是情人啦 

有一隻又帥又壯的獸人當情侶 哪裡不好啊(流口水)
阿!抱歉~(擦口水)

最好自己也是獸人XDDDD

每天就是膩在一起 這樣的生活 一定很不錯(再次流口水)

到了晚上....///A///

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    蓋棉被 睡覺去...(最好)

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

怎麼沒有主人呢 (?? (踹

兄弟+1    這樣每天可以睡在一起~~~一定很溫暖  :jcdragon-shy2:   (???

不管怎樣...獥都會是被撲倒的那個 (咦?

----------


## 洸野月影

我選擇「僕人」>///<

獸人穿著西裝服~~然後叫我主人~~像數碼寶貝拯救隊那樣(心)

不過像夥伴一樣的感覺也不錯，能夠互相信任對方，又很親近~~

所以我應該會選「像夥伴般的侍僕」~~(就只是把兩個答案連在一起而已啊...)

----------


## 竹林

看了某部卡通後~
覺得....
執事 應該不錯巴XDD  :狐狸爽到:  
但執事應該分到哪類呢?   (僕人嗎?

----------


## 希諾道

其他+1

共生性質, 同體化的關係~
獸人的身體, 我的靈魂只會出現8小時, 他的靈魂也只會出現8小時~~
另外8小時就是共同出現~~

各自能有各自的空間~能共存生活而且也能體驗對方的生活~~~

----------


## 魂也狼

可以給她當寵物嗎=ˇ=  :jcdragon-pet:  

這樣就可以撒嬌了((啥鬼

----------


## 自然農子

幽靈選保護.........其實是偏向伙伴關係的保護。

其實幽靈真正有興趣的是獸人外表的機械人，叫他幹嘛就幹嘛，而且也不會暗地抱怨，無聊時還可以打爆再修理。

(翼風：變態。)

----------


## 冰狼IceWolf

本狼選擇 *夥伴*

像一般朋友這樣

互相幫助、互相扶持、有福同享、有難同擔

有點黏但又不會太黏
能保持一點距離又不致於疏遠
雙方有著適度的自由


為什麼不選其它選項?
===============

X 寵物：體會愛護與疼愛牠的感覺

WHY NOT?:
本狼已經有一隻寵物狗了~
專心照顧一隻寵物就足夠

況且 冰狼也是別人的寵物...
冰狼有個好主人^^
----------
X 保鑣：保護自己免於受到傷害

WHY NOT?:
為了保護自己而留在冰狼身邊?
那麼 萬一有危險..
獸人朋友豈不是第一個擋?
這不符合冰狼的風格 也過意不去
----------
X 兄弟：體會那種不同於愛情的親情

WHY NOT?:
冰狼希望的試有點黏但又不會太黏的關係
能保持一點距離又不致於疏遠
不想像兄弟一樣太親近
----------
X 同事：體驗共同工作的感覺，並祈禱有更進一步的發展

WHY NOT?:
同事有合作也有競爭關係
冰狼不希望有可能從合作成為競爭
萬一 被公司調職或開除
就切斷關係?
----------
X 僕人：另一種不同於寵物，對你百依百順的關係

WHY NOT?:
絕對不能接受有任何獸人對冰狼百依百順
絕對的自由是冰狼所嚮往 也是希望大家共同所有
----------

----------


## 幻之靈

傾向於保鑣(型的夥伴)

因:
1.有些受不了付出與回饋的輪迴 又或是....(默
2.沉默寡言的保鑣 或許 才是我想要的(?
夥伴? 是甚麼可以吃嗎?(被打XDDD

----------


## 痕‧風狼

當然是希望當個伙伴啦^^
當個朋友每天一起玩XD

-------------------------
其實我當他的寵物也不錯~~~XD

----------


## 亞德爾

兄弟
我指的是像家人一般的別想到別處去  :jcdragon-pounce:  
而且也可以有一個一起玩耍 成長的兄長?
而且還可以一起去好多地方玩^^

----------


## 大漠之狼

其實夥伴和兄弟蠻像的，

夥伴可以好到就跟親兄弟一樣。  :jcdragon-hug:

----------


## 銀狼嘯月

其實蠻希望這是複選題的
夥伴+情人+同事
這樣也不錯啊......
兄弟也是不錯啦
但那樣撲倒上會有一點心理障礙

----------


## 銀嵐

我想跟獸人成為稱兄道弟的夥伴...在最重要的關鍵時刻出手相助.
想想兩人不是兄弟, 而感情卻比得上真正的兄弟...感覺會比真正的更厲害吧!

----------


## Anfauglir

以個狼來說是希望兄弟或是夥伴那樣的關係…。

不管是年近，（某種程度也接近極度親密的夥伴關係。）
或者是兄長，（有個獸人的哥哥感覺讓狼很放心啊。）
抑或是弟弟。（嗚那本狼一定會好好愛護他的OWO！）

……大概是因為本狼家裡只有一個無趣的老姐才會這樣希望吧。（眼神死到天邊）

----------


## 毛茸茸

我選了夥伴
感覺上好像有福共享有難同當有肉一起分的感覺

----------


## Guin

夥伴+1 兄弟感覺又太親了.....
希望能夠有位伙伴一起旅行同甘共苦,我可以很放心的交給他?!總之就是喜歡這種感覺.好幸福

----------


## 大神狼兒

情人+1～

要一起廝守到老啊XD...(似乎很老套？)

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

當然是夥伴~然後慢慢追求
這樣就能常常在一起了呢!
還可以"不小心"把他撲倒(前提是撲得倒)
然後......(後面請自行想像)

----------


## 咖啡

我想還是夥伴吧
感覺可以一起分擔很多事
不過阿
其實保鑣也不錯
有種被保護的感覺

----------


## -*詠妹*-

我選其他..

應該是 情人吧--(小說看太多-)

----------


## 呆瓜犬

當然是夥伴XD！（什

夥伴萬歲、夥伴無罪XDDD！（踹

----------


## 雷澤龍也

兄弟+1  
不管在何處都在身邊幫你加油打氣
在你身邊扶持你 不管有遇到多大的困難 
總是在身旁或是心靈守護著你~

----------


## 邪狼‧夜影

夥伴或是兄弟!!
可以互相幫忙!!

----------


## Veritas

差不多情人左右吧
可以互相撒嬌
撲倒對方
溫柔地抱著彼此
感受溫暖

----------


## 亞格雷特

是夥伴吧!
可以一起分享很多事情很好呢!0w0

----------


## 狗熊

嗯`自己是選夥伴,有的時候也會想要找個人來陪`  :Cool:   :招手:  
或是可以一起玩  :Laughing:  `也能互相幫忙照料 等  :wuf_e_laugh:  ~

----------


## 耍酷豪狼

夥伴+1
待在一起冒險，有伴比較不會感到孤獨，遇到危險互相扶持、並肩作戰，最後變成友誼  :jcdragon-spin1:   :jcdragon-spin2:  (謎音:這是漫畫常寫的劇情...)

----------


## arthur90841

有兄弟陪在身邊的感覺比好
不會孤單

----------


## 天紋龍

我選其他~我希望獸人是我的分身啦~XDD

夜紋:分身阿0.0那他會很可憐喔XD
天紋:你也是分身所以你知道阿~
夜紋:...你別吵!!!(拿機關槍掃射
天紋:啊!!!!!
夜紋:哼!知道厲害了吧~

----------


## 夜月o

我選兄弟
因為 我一直想要有一個弟弟 :Very Happy:

----------


## 斯冰菊

*夥伴：和自己一起踏向旅程

*本狼的想法是這樣的：對方最好是肉食性獸人(當然狼最好)，武功高強；本狼用凍術的特殊能力，他用武功互補，有困難互相扶助。當然，發展出超友誼關係就更理想了，可以選擇撲倒主被動的話，本狼當然選被撲的！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

有福同享！！！有難同當！！！有肉同吃！！！

希冀他還能教授本狼永久性變成獸人的方法！！！凹嗚~~~~~~~~~~！！！ :wuf_e_howl:

----------


## 小藍龍

夥伴+1
如果能有獸人當夥伴的話還滿酷的~

----------


## 狼の寂

哇哈~ OwO :wuffer_howl: 
小寂當然是選擇其他啦!~ :jcdragon-want: 
畢竟很想要與牠獸有著那種有趣的互動
想要被撲或是主動的去撲對方(炸 :jcdragon-keke: 
最重要的是希望對方是咱的情獸，尤其是母狼~>///< :wuffer_laugh: 
當然若是夥伴也很棒，希望能有超友誼關係~(你在說些什麼呀? XDD
如果牠能把咱當寵物的話也可以~  >w< (誤

----------


## 陸合巡

小陸當然是選戀人啦~~雖然夥伴和兄弟也很難取捨，不過小陸的首選就是戀人了啊~~(陶醉中...

噫呀啊啊~~=A=(那美好的世界~~

----------

